# why all the hating on BOA lace system????



## arsenic0

mtHOODrider said:


> I know snowboarding reviews and opinons are bias and sometimes go by more by trend following or lack of real knowledge but it gets old. I bought DC torch 08' with dual BOA and the fit and quality is FAR supeior to any other boot I seen.except some top of the line Burton or lash boots but brand is besides the point. All snowboarders should know that Burton,32 lash,Dc and vans are really the top of the pile. But every foot is differnt so people please top giving misleading advise about boots!! Because they are the most crucial item!
> 
> PS: only get BOA if its dual and a high end model
> 
> the end


BOA isnt bad, the internet just brings out the trolls who hate everything except what they own(or can afford). If i had found BOA boots that i liked over the Hails i ended up getting I may have gotten those. But to me the BOA system while nice is such a minor improvement for a far greater risk. If that mechanism goes out your day on the mountain is done, possibly several days if you dont rent/buy new boots while waiting for replacements through warranty or what not. All for what? To save 30 seconds in the parking lot lacing up?


----------



## Flick Montana

I had my first BOA-type experience in my helmet. I never used it in boots, but if it works the same, I'd love to use it. I hate lacing up my boots in the freezing cold.


----------



## Guest

got new Burton Moto with Speed Zone Lacing System, it is not BOA but seems less reliable too
boot itself is great, but i kind of conserned with lacing system, hope it wont fail and will last me enough time.


----------



## Snowjoe

Im just a sucker for old fashioned laces, so if they blow out you can rip a set out of a pair of shoes instead of having to find replacements and have the hassle of fitting it!

There seems to be alot less complaints around the durability of BOA nowadays, seems they have got it pretty dialled in. The Burton speedzone stuff seems to blow out alot, my buddy went through countless sets of laces last season.


----------



## Guest

Well I well hold on to my old Burton lace ups atleast till end of season but I highly doubt All the big name companys would keep making Boa Boots if reliablity was a issue dont you think.


----------



## Guest

i have the solomon draw string and they slowly gey loose if i take some hard turns and lean in. I think the string just slides back through even when its locked. But my buddy has normal lace up boots and i am allways ready to go befor him.


----------



## killclimbz

BOA works just fine. Very reliable and very secure. I am not sure who's hating on BOA but I haven't heard much. Laces are tried and true without a doubt and are far easier to replace if you bust a lace vs a BOA cable. I know people who have put in way over 200 days in their boots before getting the cable to bust. I don't know about the rest of you, but I generally retire my boots way before they have 200 days on them.


----------



## stuntmanmike

I just can't get past the thought of what if "what happens when the laces break? you are done and can't ride unless you buy something new or wait for a replacement.


----------



## killclimbz

You can get replacement laces if you want. I believe you can order them directly from BOA. I does look like it would take some time to replace them though. A good hour I would bet. Then again, if you are watching for frays on your cable you should have plenty of heads up on when to replace them. I'm riding on BOA focus this year and I should get around 60 days maybe more as long as the snow flies. Plus I will be putting extra abuse on them with all the backcountry skinning I do. As long as the boot itself holds up (second pair of DC's I blew out the sidewall <20 days on the first pair) I should have an opinion about the durability of the cables.


----------



## Guest

I love my BOA boots! Why all the hatin?


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> I hate lacing up my boots in the freezing cold.


Me, too. That is why I use the lodge.


----------



## Flick Montana

You're just full of insight. :laugh:

I get strapped up in the parking lot like el-douche.


----------



## Vlaze

AJ7NH said:


> I love my BOA boots! Why all the hatin?


I thought of getting a pair this year. But for every brand that had one I found enough reviews of people blowing their cables so that deterred me away. The laces are snug for me and all I would really gain would be the speed of the BOA, so it wasn't worth the risk of blowing a cable IMO. No hating, just don't want to take the chance :dunno:


----------



## Guest

My DC boots are AWSOME! I only saw one other brand that made the system. What were the other brands?


----------



## Vlaze

AJ7NH said:


> My DC boots are AWSOME! I only saw one other brand that made the system. What were the other brands?


I'm guessing you saw Burton, Salomon and K2 make them as well. I believe from the pics Salomons are thicker laced, I was leaning more towards those.


----------



## Flick Montana

The Vans Cirro boots have the BOA system I believe. I'd use them if I could afford them.


----------



## Bagels

I am thinking about getting the 07-08 Forum Kicker SLR boots. They have that same speed lacing system that Burton uses. Do you guys think I should avoid buying these? And then get the K2 Darko Access which as the internal BOA. I have not tried on the size 13 Darko Access though. The size 12 fit nice but too short. How reliable is the Forum Kicker SLR's lacing system vs. the K2 Darko Access's internal BOA?


----------



## Guest

The shop that I managed used all BOA system boots for rentals our first year. Customers loved them, and the BOA system held up extremely well, considering how many days those boots saw. When there was a BOA issue, we could fix it in about 5 minutes. Most of the time the boot itself failed before the cable or BOA mechanism. Most of the BOA equipped boots that I have seen come with a replacement cable and the little allen key necessary for the repair. If the mechanism goes south, thats a bit more of an issue. I certainly wouldn't shy away from a boot because of BOA and I prefer the dual zone BOA boots ('cause I have really narrow feet).

I always found it interesting that so many customers who were looking at purchasing boots had the "what do I do if it breaks" question, yet very few customers looking at Flow bindings asked the same question.


----------



## Zee

One of the knob assemblies on my Boas is broken, it pops out of the boot, it still works, but I'll be wearing laces on any backcountry/cat trips until they make the mechanism stronger.


----------



## Guest

I bought mine from a local shop and they said I should bring them back if they break


----------



## sedition

Hey AJ7NH...just sent you a private message. Check it.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> The Vans Cirro boots have the BOA system I believe. I'd use them if I could afford them.



The Van Encore's have the BOA system. MSRP was 179.00 and I got mine off ebay through a best offer of $75.00 + $10 shipping. I tried them on along with countless others at the Ski and Snowboard Show in Denver a week or so before.


----------



## Flick Montana

Do you like them or have you had a chance to use them? I'm really thinking of retiring my old DK IV's.


----------



## Guest

They're my 1st pair of snowboard boots ever. Keeping that in mind I tried on Salomons, DC, Burton, and one or two others, about 20 pairs literally. I really like the fit of the Encores but I have long, wide feet too. Comfy in snug with no heel slippage. I did have to size up one from my normal. Usually wear a 12 and had to get 13's.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> I had my first BOA-type experience in my helmet. I never used it in boots, but if it works the same, I'd love to use it. I hate lacing up my boots in the freezing cold.


I'd just like to say that I just got a K2 Clutch helmet with that 'boa' type thing for the padding and...

best frigging thing ever. Only helmet I've ever been comfortable in.


----------



## Flick Montana

This is the first helmet I owned, but it definitely fits like it was made for me.


----------



## Guest

people hate boa because of things like this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/9080-fukin-focus-boa-boots.html


----------



## legallyillegal

Why people hate on BOA:
1. Older crappy BOA systems
2. 32


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> You can get replacement laces if you want. I believe you can order them directly from BOA. I does look like it would take some time to replace them though. A good hour I would bet. Then again, if you are watching for frays on your cable you should have plenty of heads up on when to replace them. I'm riding on BOA focus this year and I should get around 60 days maybe more as long as the snow flies. Plus I will be putting extra abuse on them with all the backcountry skinning I do. As long as the boot itself holds up (second pair of DC's I blew out the sidewall <20 days on the first pair) I should have an opinion about the durability of the cables.


30 minutes per boot tops if you're remotely coordinated or "mechanically" inclined. How do I know? I accidently popped the housing for the side reel out of my DC Allegiance (Duel zone) when I was walking down steps. Turned my foot too much at the turn in the steps without paying attention to where the reel was. Turns out they are REALLY simple to replace and work on. They provide a torque driver (though it is tiny) that is all you need to disassemble the reel and cable system. Because they were dialed in and taunt the only way for it to give was pulling the cable loose from the reel. I say it was simple to work on and fix because all you have to do is unscrew the wheel and then the screws that hold the cover for the housing to get inside of the reel.

1 - Unscrew reel wheel 

2 - Unscrew holding screws in the cover of the housing 

3 - Unscrew the set screws (When you look there is a metal tube inside the center of the reel gear (inside the housing) above the dial wheel that has 2 very small screws inside of the metal tube basically.) 

4 - Place the cable ends into the holes on the reel. MAKE SURE THEY ARE IN ALL THE WAY!!! Paying attention to how the cables wrap around the reel you can see one side of the holes are rounded off to prevent fraying. That is the way the cables should wrap around the reel gear. (Also if you notice one end of the cable being longer than the other it's because they wrap in the same direction and so one must reach a little further around the reel gear.)

5 - Put the set screws back in and tighten them firmly 

6 - Pull the cables taunt by wrapping them around the reel as you replace it in the housing

7 - Screw the cover back in place

8 - Screw the dial wheel back on and you're good to go.

Having done it once it only took me about 30 minutes even with errors and nearly losing a set screw, I'm confident that it can be done in about 10-15 minutes max even if you are taking your time and being careful.


WARNING! The set screws (2 tiny screws inside the metal tube if the reel gear) are VERY small. I suggest doing this in a well lit place where you're not likely to be bumped around and lose the set screws. Place the set screws in something so that they won't roll off a surface also. And if you're having to do this in the back country it's not a big deal. The set screws are black. Just find a clear area or pack some snow into a concave to set them in.


For the tongue reel it's even easier as the housing does not need to come a part.

1 - Pull the cable to get slack and set the reel wheel.
2 - Unscrew the reel wheel
3 - Pull the cable ends out.
4 - Screw the reel wheel back in and you're good to go.



Replacing the cables themselves is easy also since they are metal. All you have to do is run it through the guides and then start the end into the hole where they come out from the reel housing and then push them back into the boot. 
If you're really worried about losing a day of riding to a busted cable, just practice it at home a couple of times and carry a spare(s). I would suggest getting extra set screws also. At least 4 of them if they aren't too expensive.

If anyone is interested or wants them, post and I'll disassemble mine again and post pictures of the process for you sometime later this week.


----------



## Guest

I had a pair of Vans Boa's for 7 years. Ok I'm maybe only riding 2-3 weeks a year but I have not had one single failure in the lacing system.

Mind you, just bought a new pair of Ions as I like Burton's system and I thought the double boa that Vans are offering looks way too chunky.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i love boa. i just wish they did them for hockey skates!


----------



## legallyillegal

PaoloSmythe said:


> i love boa. i just wish they did them for hockey skates!


And then the puck hits the dial and you see why BOA skates are for juniors.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Hmmm Good Point.

Metal Dial?

Dial Under The Shin Pad?


----------



## Guest

They also now do boa's for golf shoes. A total overkill if you ask me!


----------



## shredbetties

Chunk Dawz said:


> They also now do boa's for golf shoes. A total overkill if you ask me!


what? it's really hard to tie golf shoes.

I like Boa


----------



## Jenzo

rofl boa shoes, hey Id buy em


----------



## GONZO

*Boa Bs.....*

The Boa System Was Designed For The "average" Rider. This Is Someone Who Typically Rides 20-30 Days A Year. For Anybody Who Rides 100-200 Days A Year, This System Is A Complete And Totally Utter Joke. Even Any Seasoned Veteran Around Whistler Will Tell You The Same. The Company That I Get Boots From Only Make 2 Models Of Boots With The Lace System Still. Even Still With The Lace Up System( Far Superior) And The Stiffest Boot They Make, I Still Go Through 2 Pairs Every Year. (soften 2 Much Over Time With Jumping). Other Friends That I Know Or Ride With Occasionally All Switched Back To The Lace Systems With Their Respective Boot Companies. Why ? As Anybody That Really Knows And Rides A Lot And Hard, The Boa System Sucks A Bag Of Dicks. Peace


----------



## squishydonut

Fallen Saint said:


> If anyone is interested or wants them, post and I'll disassemble mine again and post pictures of the process for you sometime later this week.


that would be cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Dont even see how would be possible to ride 200 times a year when there is only 365 days a year..

Well everyone has there own opinon on boots. as far as boots soften, Laces have nothing to do with that FYI.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

GONZO said:


> The Boa System Was Designed For The "average" Rider... Any Seasoned Veteran Around Whistler Will Tell You The Same... Other Friends That I Know Or Ride With Occasionally All Switched Back To The Lace Systems With Their Respective Boot Companies. Why ? As Anybody That Really Knows And Rides A Lot And Hard, The Boa System Sucks A Bag Of Dicks.



a perfect representation for why i feel the way i do about whistler.

thank you (far superior)

incidentally, i bet you love to ski...


----------



## zakk

no everyone is an EXTREEEEME huckster. Some people like to cruise and just enjoy being out there. Who cars if they can pull a 540 nose butter. 

If the boots work for you, use them. I have the Moto's, they fit my foot, who gives a shit what other people thing. If you're checking out my boots and talking shit in the lift line, you need to get skis, that's where all the pretentious gear pricks are.


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats what im sayin. Its about free ridding and hittin what ever you in the mood for if its rails pipe or launching or just roaming around. I ask for simple opinions and always ends up someone talkin how they are travis rice and any other product sucks balls. Too many poser s in snow boarding


----------



## GONZO

LMAO!!! SO TRUE DUDE, I AGREE, WAY TOO MANY IDIOTS SNOWBOARDING THESE DAYS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DOWN @ MT.HOOD. TO THE OTHER LITTLE *** BAGS ON THE INTERNET- KEEP IT UP ! :laugh: THAT'S WHY I JOINED THIS FUNNY SITE , FOR ENTERTAINMENT. WAY BETTER THAN PLAYIN VIDEO GAMES OR HUMPING BLOW UP DOLLS WAITING FOR THE SNOW TO FALL. YOU GUYS ARE DOING AN EXCELLENT JOB. LMAO


----------



## Guest

LMAO,LOL,LMFAO = points to a brainless high schooler


----------



## Flick Montana

Ok, so I guess we determined that BOA boots are only for people who aren't Shaun White's neighbor's cousin's ex-girlfriend's stalker. Aka, GONZO.

Typing in all caps and mocking the forum you're a member of = epic loss.


----------



## GONZO

Shhhhh, Why Are You Giving Away All My Secrets ? I'll Tell You New Ones When I'm At Hood This Summer Regarding Your Dad And A Broom.peace Till Then Nigglette


----------



## Flick Montana

My father lives in Indiana so if you're interested in propositioning him for kinky sex involving household items, you'll want to go there. I don't personally think he'll agree to it, but given your obvious charms, I'm having a hard time seeing how he could say no.


----------



## GONZO

Montana, Dude Some Kid Was Aking About Boa Systems. I Answered Honestly, And Started Taking Flak For That. Make Any Sense ? Not Really. Kids Are Always Jealous, It's Human Nature. Nothing More, Take It With A Smile, Then Blow Their Minds. Haha Worked For Years Peace


----------



## GONZO

Hmmm Leaving For Mammoth Next Tuesday , Maybe I Could Transfer Flights For Indiana ? Is He In Chicago ? What Are His Rates ? Please Advise...


----------



## Flick Montana

You can hate on BOA boots all you want, I've never used them so I don't care. Just don't hate on Mt. Hood boarders.

Why do I always get involved in this stuff? First that crap about longboards, then some stupid Porsche stepchild... I'm going to go take a hot shower. When I come back, this mess better be cleaned up.


----------



## GONZO

Dude, Hood Rocks, Love The Pipes And Bootys At Timberline In The Summer. As Far As Baths Go, Perhaps Your Dad Could Scrub Your Back For You ? When You Ask Him, Just Be Polite And Smile.


----------



## Flick Montana

Maybe, I read it wrong. I thought you were being a dick about Hood. Now I can see that you're pretty much just a dick about everything. Which is cool with me.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

GONZO said:


> Montana, Dude Some Kid Was Aking About Boa Systems. I Answered Honestly, And Started Taking Flak For That. Make Any Sense ? Not Really. Kids Are Always Jealous, It's Human Nature. Nothing More, Take It With A Smile, Then Blow Their Minds. Haha Worked For Years Peace


ah ha, so we see the source of confusion.

you think an 'honest' answer immediately equates to a 'good answer'.

it doesn't and your 'answer' explains why.

the question was about the Boa lacing system.

your answer was about the number of days you ride, the number of boots you get thru and the egocentric allegation that you are so much better than most, if not everybody else.

you failed to answer the question which is a shame. but you came across as a prat of a poser which is bad and marks you out for a slap down, for being the skier that you are.

so either stop now or eventually leave with your narcissistic tail between your legs.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just picked up the '09 DC Status dual boa for this season. It will be my first boa boot, after being a loyal Salomon F-boot rider for the least few years. I bought a pair of DC boa boots for the ex a couple yrs ago and she loved them. I like how easy they are to get in/out of, and I just got tired of having to re-tighten the laces 2-3x a day. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Triple8Sol

Oh, and


----------



## Guest

stuntmanmike said:


> I just can't get past the thought of what if "what happens when the laces break? you are done and can't ride unless you buy something new or wait for a replacement.


you do know those laces are military grade?


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> ah ha, so we see the source of confusion.
> 
> you think an 'honest' answer immediately equates to a 'good answer'.
> 
> it doesn't and your 'answer' explains why.
> 
> the question was about the Boa lacing system.
> 
> your answer was about the number of days you ride, the number of boots you get thru and the egocentric allegation that you are so much better than most, if not everybody else.
> 
> you failed to answer the question which is a shame. but you came across as a prat of a poser which is bad and marks you out for a slap down, for being the skier that you are.
> 
> so either stop now or eventually leave with your narcissistic tail between your legs.


haaahahaha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Holy fucking thread digger


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> Holy fucking thread digger


lol, just searched in on google.


----------



## Leo

Eastern Pow said:


> lol, just searched in on google.


And now you are a part of a great forum. Good job on injecting this thread with the T-Virus :thumbsup:


----------



## seant46

legallyillegal said:


> Why people hate on BOA:
> 1. Older crappy BOA systems
> 2. 32


Summed it up perfectly:laugh:
I had a pair of 32 boa's and went back to laces for now.


----------



## JRosco

The Boa system is the best thing since sliced bread, IMHO! I have been using a Boa system boot for a long time, and have never had any problems. Everyone knows that lacing boots in the cold is a pain in the ass, getting them nice and tight evenly isn't easy, BOA makes it easy! I love the boa system, I can't say enough good things about it!


----------



## GNU-LOVE

Leo said:


> And now you are a part of a great forum. Good job on injecting this thread with the T-Virus :thumbsup:


You never seem to stop trolling and being a dick..... Its a forum get over it


----------

